# Other Hobbies



## Zombie-F

If you're here, you obviously have some attachment to Halloween or Halloween-related stuff, but what other hobbies do you have?

I'm also into keeping aquariums. I have a 75 gallon tank that's in dire need of re-planting, and I'm about to set up a 55 gallon tank for some african cichlids.

Another hobby of mine would be music. If you're not here from the Badass Universe, or just don't know, I used to play bass in a band called Badass. We had mostly a bunch of songs about stupid stuff like Force 5, horror movies, and other weird stuff.

What are some of your other interests?


----------



## Pete

I'm into weaving chain mail, though I haven't been able to lately. I gotta get off my ass and get down to the Home Depot one of these days. I need a dowel to wrap my wire around. Can't cut any fresh links without it! Someday soon I hope to finish my coif. It's almost there, I just need to extend the bottom links a bit lower, to cover my neck. Maybe it'll be ready for Halloween THIS year (yeah, right).


----------



## Zombie-F

Next up, you need to do a tunic. It's too bad Greg isn't around to do all the hard work for you.


----------



## Lilith

I draw and I also write some stories. I also collected anime and manga. I guess they are my major hobbies.


----------



## Sinister

Writing, is my main "hobby." I also collect books, movies and Dragon's. Right now, that is what I'm about to do; go on a Dragon Hunt!


----------



## Hauntful

I enjoy drawing people and comic characters, and writing things up is fun too.


----------



## DarkEmpress

I like reading everything I can about Wicca(even though I have to hide everything). I usually read what I can find on the internet, but I do have a few books I keep in very secretive places.I'm also obsessed with Davey Havok,the lead singer of AFI, so I read a lot about him tother than that, I listen to music,mostly rock...some rap, and watch movies.


----------



## The Shape

I'm into music, movies, and beer. I have a pretty large cd collection, and rather large DVD collection too. I used to collect toys and comics too, but have not done that as of lately.

Another hobby of mine that I have not done in a while is brew my own beer. That is the most rewarding hobby of mine, because I love it when people try my beer and love it.


----------



## Anachronism

I'm a big sports fan and I know I'm setting myself up for insults but I collect sportscards, I'm more into talking about sports then I am horror movies or comics, I've searched all over the net for a decent sports message board but havent found a good one.  
I also collect Doors stuff, I've got Jim Morrison stuff all over my apartment.

~~Bill~~


----------



## Zombie-F

I actually had no idea you were into sports.


----------



## Anachronism

Yep especially Basketball, I'm a HUGE Portland Trailblazer fan.

~~Bill~~


----------



## Dreamdemon

I enjoy sculpting,drawing, painting, model building, costuming, comic collecting, Star Wars, Lord of the Rings, Nightmare on Elm Street,movies in general, music mostly rock,pop,funk and some rap 

Aaron


----------



## crazyryan

Hockey


----------



## BobC

*Hobbies*

Besides Halloween I have been a magician (Yes Like Houdini) since the age of 10, Like Halloween magic is very expensive and (time consuming). I have played the drums since the 4th grade Im into all types of music from hardcore/Heavy metal to techno/country but the drums seem to be something that is off and on with me now. Besides that I like all kinds of movies I rule in movie trivia...  Later all BobC


----------



## trishaanne

Besides Halloween, I make customized vases, hundreds of different themes and also personalized ones with actual photos in them. I also sculpt heads and am making old world style Santa's. I know, I know, it's that OTHER holiday, but I can't help it, I like all holidays. I'm also working on another huge project-a trivia game along the lines of trivial pursuit but strictly based on television. Categories include commercials, kids programming, locations, character, etc. I've been working on that blasted game for about 8 years, on and mostly off. It's supposed to be a gift for my brother, if I can ever complete it.


----------



## dougspaulding

Zombie-F said:


> If you're here, you obviously have some attachment to Halloween or Halloween-related stuff, but what other hobbies do you have?
> 
> What are some of your other interests?


The pre-Roman Christian landscape of the British Isles, anything of a Keltic nature, "The Andy Griffith Show", and Gator football!


----------



## HibLaGrande

I enjoy painting and drawing, I love music I've been playing guitar for 20 years now and played keyboards for Dark Army. I also compete in local auto-x events. Maybe "compete" is not the right word. I toss down 25 bucks to drive my car like a maniac for fun. It keeps me from getting tickets on the streets.
Latley I have done nothing. I am In the biggest rut I have ever known. So I guess I could say my biggest hobby is rutology. I observe the depth, lenght,width,physical composition and celestial bearings of the rut that I am currently sitting in. hehe looks like mud! wait that's not mud.  

Inspiration has left the building.


----------



## Mollins

oooooh, i used to collect warhammer (its still in my room) but my 'hobby' is more like Photography, which is what im looking into doing for a job when im older, also i run 2 sites so i suppose thats kinda like a hobby


----------



## Haasmama

My "hobbies" outside of Halloween are Sand Duning when it's cool enough, anything automotive, (yes, I know my way around an engine and a tool box for all of those non-believing males out there  ) and animals. I volunteer for a wildlife rehabilitation center, and I am on a pit crew for a figure 8 car that we are building for our 3rd year at the State Fair. I also do alot of other stuff, but that just fills in the gaps when I don't have anything better to do.


----------



## Don of the Dead

Toys.
Lots ans lots and lost and lots and lots of toys.


----------



## RAXL

Star Wars toys, G.I.Joe toys, Ghostbusters toys, comics, the paranormal and a little something called MONSTERS UNLEASHED!


----------



## DeathTouch

I am into many things. Building computers or computer molding, programming, anything to do with dragons, High End stereos, and I just started collecting coins. My friend just got me going on coins.


----------



## Haunt Master

I guess my main hobby is photography. Was pres of the Foothills Photography Club, member Carolina Nature Photograhers Association, member of the Blue Ridge Arts Association. Was "featured artist" at South Carolina Botanical Gardens (jun/july), 6 framed prints displayed in "Reflections of the Carolina Upstate (aug/sept). One man show at the Pendelton Historical District. Work shown at several other local public venues. Sell scenic greeting cards at most local state parks in the area. Also run a part time hobby business called "In The Shadows Of The Blue Ridge" selling framed prints at arts and craft shows. Future plans are to lead photo workshops this spring (if I can get every thing in order) and have had a few requests for anything in print so maybe I need to get my ass in gear and get published. 
As far as other hobbies? I do hiking, camping, make homemade wine, bluegrass festivals, dutch oven cooking, refinishing antiques, woodworking, running a small gristmill at antique tractor shows and cold beer appreciation. Have also done a little blacksmithing and gold prospecting. Damn I need a beer, I'M tired.


----------



## claymud

Wow, I can't belive I didn't relpy to this earlier... I knew it was around... Anyway mostly writting and the paranormal. Also love to camp, hike and sit in nature somewhere...


----------



## grim reaper

well i make things out of clay (not the person lol) drawing,rock and heavy metal and some screamo,swimming, watching horror movies and my favourite and main hobby halloween


----------



## Zombie-F

Well, I recently bought a bicycle to start riding to work and cut some gas out of our budget, so I guess Cycling is a new hobby of mine. Lord knows I need the exercise too. 

Aprille got one too, so it looks like we'll be doing that on the weekends as well.

I'm surprised I picked up how to ride as easily as I did. It's been just about 15 years since the last time I rode a bike.


----------



## dougspaulding

Camping and hiking in the beautiful California mountains.


----------



## trishaanne

I have so many hobbies it's not funny but I guess other than Halloween it would be sculpting, writing and making vases, although that is more of a side business than hobby. I also swim and dive when it's warm enough and since I have a bike sitting in the garage, I should start riding that more too. I'm also working on a trivia game along the lines of Trivial Pursuit that's taken me about 8 years to do part time but it's coming close to being done....FINALLY. Oh yeah, last but not least is planning and throwing a few huge parties every year! I think that's enough for now.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, this is a good question.
I live Halloween, so that dosen't count.
Leaving SCUBA as the official hobby, also landscaping and my new garden.
Does mowing your yard count?


----------



## mrklaw

I ride a vespa and I am also getting back into ham radio.


----------



## strange1

Riding a motorcycle down a country road in the summer.
Scroll sawing.
Airbrushing crafts. 
Sitting in the woods overlooking a lake and enjoying nature and being alive.
Target shooting.
Reading books on haunted places.
Ghost stories (not ones made up just to sell a book).
Metal detecting.
Wood working.
Welding.


----------



## MrsMyers666

I like this thread. Besides Halloween....I'm not sure J/K I'm an artist, love working on the computer, watch too much TV, love sports (played soccer for 10 years), love animals always playing with my puppy (he's 2, but he's a lab so he's still a puppy)...I'm sure there's more.


----------



## Otaku

I'm with Jeff, diving would be my other hobby. You just can't beat the California coast. Although I don't really think of haunting as a hobby...


----------



## Zombie-F

mrklaw said:


> I ride a vespa and I am also getting back into ham radio.


LAME JOKE ALERT...

I'm more partial to bacon radio. Har-dee-har-har!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Lets see now, photography,gardening, tropical fish (fresh water). I am also trying to get into coin collecting but I am starting with 5's 10's and 20's. So far it's not going very well.


----------



## DeathTouch

Bone Dancer said:


> Lets see now, photography,gardening, tropical fish (fresh water). I am also trying to get into coin collecting but I am starting with 5's 10's and 20's. So far it's not going very well.


My buddy from work got me interested in coins. I try to stick with the siliver dollars. Even though I bought both nickel sets the last two years. Both of them have gone way up in value already. I also bought both the Ben franklins silver dollars this year. Both have double their value. Also the American Silver Eagle.


----------



## Faustian_Pact

Pop Tarts for dogs. My life-long ambition. 

Seriously.

No.

Seriously...trying to educate myself. As I get older I learn that what I think I know,other people know better,..this in turn gives me the humbles.

Sinister is a good example. He starts riffing on all of this odd,obscure Halloween music..."Bill Wellington'sumpkin Spooktacular" cd or some such thing...

- Bentley Little's "Little Black Book". ..where did Sin' get that? 

Chatting with all of you...motivates me to learn.

Now,..back to mixing the chocolate extract with the marrow for those Pop Tarts. "Chocolate Mailman Flavor." Almost a reality Death Touch.


----------



## Hella

I am a halloween fanatic like so many of us are, but here are my other interests and hobbies
I love to paint, artwork as well as walls...lol I am working on a flowering vine in my kitchen right now. 
photography...which ties in nicely to scrapbooking and papercrafting
bellydancing
gardening
puzzles and games
writing -poetry mainly, but I am working on a murder mystery game at the moment


----------



## DeathTouch

Faustian_Pact said:


> Pop Tarts for dogs. My life-long ambition.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> No.
> 
> Seriously...trying to educate myself. As I get older I learn that what I think I know,other people know better,..this in turn gives me the humbles.
> 
> Sinister is a good example. He starts riffing on all of this odd,obscure Halloween music..."Bill Wellington'sumpkin Spooktacular" cd or some such thing...
> 
> - Bentley Little's "Little Black Book". ..where did Sin' get that?
> 
> Chatting with all of you...motivates me to learn.
> 
> Now,..back to mixing the chocolate extract with the marrow for those Pop Tarts. "Chocolate Mailman Flavor." Almost a reality Death Touch.


I don't know about that. Unless it says White Castle on the wrapper or Mickey Ds, my dog won't eat it. It is really bad when I try to fake him out to take his pills. I stick them in a hot dog. When I give him the hot dog, he spit it out and takes the pills out, and then goes back and eats the hot dog. He is such a pain in my but. And he is the only dog I know who can actualy throw a tennis ball. He has hit me in the head twice.

Oh, and Hella. Like you didn't think I was not going to say something about the belly dancing. Well...Something. LOL.


----------



## TipoDeemin

I'm a complete and total gaming geek. If I'm not on the computer playing World of Warcraft, The Sims 2, or Vampire: Bloodlines, I'm probably playing D&D with my husband and our friends or playing XBox games.

I also do a lot of writing and the occasional odd bit of photoshopping if I'm feeling either incredibly bored or really inspired.

Music is another big hobby of mine, though I can't play any instruments. I'm just a listener, but I've almost always got something going in the CD player.


----------



## DeathTouch

TipoDeemin said:


> I'm a complete and total gaming geek. If I'm not on the computer playing World of Warcraft, The Sims 2, or Vampire: Bloodlines, I'm probably playing D&D with my husband and our friends or playing XBox games.
> 
> I also do a lot of writing and the occasional odd bit of photoshopping if I'm feeling either incredibly bored or really inspired.
> 
> Music is another big hobby of mine, though I can't play any instruments. I'm just a listener, but I've almost always got something going in the CD player.


Alright a gamer! I live to game. Been playing dungeon siege 2 and Generals. Love those games. And Xbox. Well that is a different story. The step kids kick my butt at it. Mortal Kombat is my fav, but even my step daughter kicked my but. That is just not right!


----------



## Faustian_Pact

DeathTouch said:


> I don't know about that. Unless it says White Castle on the wrapper or Mickey Ds, my dog won't eat it. It is really bad when I try to fake him out to take his pills. I stick them in a hot dog. When I give him the hot dog, he spit it out and takes the pills out, and then goes back and eats the hot dog. He is such a pain in my but.
> 
> *Ahh..the old "pill fake-out!". Thankfully those pooches like to gulp. Stick the meds in a wad of cheese,and watch it disappear!
> - Unless he KNOWS there is a game afoot!*
> 
> "And he is the only dog I know who can actually throw a tennis ball. He has hit me in the head twice."
> 
> *Awesome! I could totally work on my tennis serve with a dog like that!! *


----------



## TipoDeemin

DeathTouch said:


> Alright a gamer! I live to game. Been playing dungeon siege 2 and Generals. Love those games. And Xbox. Well that is a different story. The step kids kick my butt at it. Mortal Kombat is my fav, but even my step daughter kicked my but. That is just not right!


I love Mortal Kombat! Ah, the Super Nintendo... All the old-school game systems are great, though. I still have my Nintendo, and yes, I still play it, too.  And yeah, just about anyone can beat me at any fighting game, because I'm a button-masher. I can't remember all the weird button combinations you have to push to do all the special moves, especially when there are _soooo_ many different moves you can do in the newer games. I just memorize which buttons are punch and kick, and whether it's a high or low blow, and will learn maybe one or two special moves with a favorite character--usually by doing them accidentally several times.

And I have no timing. For a gamer, I have really, really bad timing...


----------



## Brad Green

I have a really eclectic range in hobbies. I race Nostalgia Drag cars, currently running a supercharged, straight axle Nova. I collect Italian switchblade knives, any and all varieties of absinth, and signed first edition books (King, Bradbury, Rice, etc.) as well as signed hardback graphic novels. Like I said, all over the board with hobbies, and this is just this years batch!


----------



## Death's Door

Hmmmmm - let's see - 
Halloween 24/7
I have a 71 Chevy Stepside that I have been trying to restore. 
I also collect Stephen King hard covers
Gardening
Drawing/watercoloring/pastels/acrylics
Cake decorating
I love to read true-crime novels (in the middle of "Unholy Messenger - story of BTK Killer") 
Sewing 
Knitting - I took a beginners course. For some reason I still can't get the hang of it. I'm so determined to learn knitting that I'm going back dammit!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius

I missed this thread too! Well, I found it, so.....

I love reading technical manuals,
home pickling and collecting bumper stickers.


----------



## Dr Morbius

I'm sorry, the above post was a lie...heeee!

I'm acually into Science fiction prop replication, Music, and Building arcade machines...although I haven't built one since I moved here, I am planning to get going again this summer.

I love to BBQ and I love my wife.
Not necessarily in that order.

Did I mention the comic coloring thing? (shameless promotion!)


----------



## DeathTouch

Dr Morbius said:


> I'm sorry, the above post was a lie...heeee!
> 
> I'm acually into Science fiction prop replication, Music, and Building arcade machines...although I haven't built one since I moved here, I am planning to get going again this summer.
> 
> I love to BBQ and I love my wife.
> Not necessarily in that order.
> 
> Did I mention the comic coloring thing? (shameless promotion!)


Where do you get the parts for the video games?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Happ controls...There are others, but I like these guys best. Fast service and shipping.http://www.happcontrols.com/

Also, http://www.ultimarc.com/


----------



## dougspaulding

Dr Morbius said:


> I'm acually into Science fiction prop replication...


You like sci-fi props? Have you ever been to Forry Ackerman's place and seen his collection? If not, you're in for a treat! He's got some great stuff!

Next time you're in Hollywood, let me know - we'll do Forry's!


----------



## Dr Morbius

dougspaulding said:


> You like sci-fi props? Have you ever been to Forry Ackerman's place and seen his collection? If not, you're in for a treat! He's got some great stuff!
> 
> Next time you're in Hollywood, let me know - we'll do Forry's!


I've heard of Forrey's but never been ..I would LOVE to see it though..We (my family and I) are going to go to Disneyland for Christmas so I'll be in Aneheim for a week..I'll check it out!


----------



## dougspaulding

Dr Morbius said:


> I've heard of Forrey's but never been ..I would LOVE to see it though..We (my family and I) are going to go to Disneyland for Christmas so I'll be in Aneheim for a week..I'll check it out!


When you get to Anaheim, get with me. I'll go with you.

That's him on my icon, by the way (but you probably already knew that).

http://4forry.best.vwh.net/


----------



## grapegrl

Since we have had so many new members join lately (and since I didn't post to this thread when it was making the rounds the first time), I thought it would be a good idea to bump this one up...

As for me, I'm an avid reader. My tastes lean more toward fantasy and the macabre as opposed to all-out horror. Some of my favourite subjects include: ghosts, werewolves, vampires, witchcraft, the Knights Templar, Regency England, and Celtic Britain.

When I'm not reading, I'm usually out in the yard, one of my gardens, or working (slaving) in my 3 1/2 acre vineyard. Last year was my first year actually selling grapes and I hope to have at least as much success this year. I'm also going to try my hand at home winemaking this year.

I also love to cook and entertain.


----------



## uncle willie

trains

what was the living room will become my train rooms!

for 42 years i have wanted a real train lay out,now i can do it! plus,as a perk, i can use my halloween village. 20 spookie town houses. i want to get an old 1800's looking train,paint it glow in the dark. it will be my ghost train.

i won't get started on it untill around november,but it's my winter podject. got to keep buzzie!


----------



## Lhallow

I love competing in triathlons! I also love gardening, taking care of my pond and going camping every free weekend I can.


----------



## lipstikgrl

plastic canvas, reading and the RED SOX!!!!!!!


----------



## Don of the Dead

Been a while, we moved, here is the updated "hobby room"
http://eternalcollector.com/donh/index.htm


----------



## claymud

Don it never fails to amaze me...


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark

Military aviation and the A-10 Thunderbolt II "Warthog", which I worked for over 15 years. I run a website on the A-10 http://www.warthogpen.com and I'm writing a book on the art of the aircraft.

I'm also big into rock music and collecting band DVDs ( got audeoslave live in Cuba for fathers day). My 16 year old (who plays in a garage band) and I go to concert every chance we get, about 6 per year. we had to miss out on Posion tomorrow night but have tickets to Nickleback in August.


----------



## SpookyDude

My hobbies (or vice) is playing PC games - WoW, BF2, BF1942, and Oblivion are the games I am currently playing. 

But I also like gardening (my wife and I have over 70 planyers and pots on our deck) and aquariums too! I have a small pond with a woodland theme but can't keep fish in it otherwise the raccoons reek havoc! And I maintain a 40 gal vivarium with African Fire toads, White Clouds and Weather Loaches.


----------



## SpookyDude

SpookyDude said:


> My hobbies (or vice) is playing PC games - WoW, BF2, BF1942, and Oblivion are the games I am currently playing.
> 
> But I also like gardening (my wife and I have over 70 planyers and pots on our deck) and aquariums too! I have a small pond with a woodland theme but can't keep fish in it otherwise the raccoons reek havoc! And I maintain a 40 gal vivarium with African Fire toads, White Clouds and Weather Loaches.


Oh did I mention Water Weapons -


----------



## DeathTouch

Water Weapons are cool!

I think my main love is building computers. This is the setup I have downstairs. You can't see from the picture but there are 4 computes here. At present, I now have added two more, but they are upstairs. I bought a laptop from Del and I have a 2.4G upstairs. And my step daughter has by old 300mhz in her room to go on the internet. My wife did want to kill me, but she is on more than me now anyway, so I guess she can't kill me any more.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

My other hobby,Musical theater.I am a singer and actor and have performed in semi-professional groups, as well as community theater.I have sung at Rennisance fairs,County fairs and wedding affairs.There is nothing I will not sing at,except supermarket openings and divorce proceedings.I will also a wear a costume any time of year,appropriate to the occasion or event.Contrary to popular belief,I will not dance on tables during a Scottish Games Event.Most are not conductive to support any kind of wieght and people try to look up your kilt.Which can be embarrassing and/or exciting depending on the parties involved.


----------



## kprimm

My other hobbies is miniature painting, writing poetry, and playing guitar. And of course building halloween projects.


----------



## Lunatic

Other hobbies? Hmmm, well at the top of the list I'm a terrific lover... just ask my wife. Wait, hold on... she's laughing. Other things I like to do is build halloween props, ATV and...geez, wife is still laughing. Give me a minute to collect myself.

Hey ZF, I play bass, too. Got any Ampeg for sale?


----------



## debbie5

Once I had children, my hobbies went out the window. Now I guess they are "interests": old movies, reading (everything), singing & theatre arts, baking, attending rock concerts, playing instruments. And everything online, including World of Warcraft.


----------



## hedg12

Besides Halloween stuff, I just finished building a media pc / media server that doubles as a home automation controller. I dabble in firearms - I've built 3 AR-15s in the last year (2 for my wife & 1 for my boss - I'll build one for myself one of these days...), & I'm slowly rebuilding my father in law's 1949 Chevy pickup. I'm also teaching myself Java programming, although while I enjoy that I'm not sure it qualifies as a hobby. I also occasionally restore antique furniture, & just acquired a 1938 Philco 38-5X console radio I hope to restore.
The problem with having so many irons in the fire is that I tend to suffer from "concentration creep". I think I need to have myself checked for adult ADD...


----------



## Spooky1

For me, fossil hunting is another hobby. I first started way back in my high school and college days. Since Calvert Cliffs is only a little over an hour away I make trips there to look for fossil sharks teeth, whale and dolphin bones, shells, fish vertebra. I've even found a fossil crocodile tooth once. Still hoping to find a big megalodon tooth some day (I have found a smaller meg tooth so far).

I need to use some shark teeth in a prop one of these days. 

Calvert Cliffs


















My latest finds


----------



## Lunatic

Thats cool spooky. Sounds like fun. The only thing I can dig up around here is clay.


----------



## Duchess

A major hobby of mine is the collecting of U. S Presidential signatures and documents.

Of the 45 U. S. Presidents(44 if you condider Grover Cleveland's two non consecutive terms) I have all but 4.

Naturally they are the three most expensive ( Washington, Jefferson & Lincoln) and the current president.

Of the 40 that I have, I have 36 of them signed as President. I need upgrade Theodore Roosevelt and George H W Bush to being actually signed as President.

Willima Henry Harrison ( who served only one month as President) and James Garfield ( who served only six months as President, of which three were in the hospital after being shot) are way above my financial capabilities for being signed as President. However I do have their signatures.

This is a most enjoyable hobby if you like U S history and politics like I do. It is also a good investmnet as well, a alternative to the stock market and extremely low paying T-Bills and Cert. of Deposits.









By null at 2012-03-04

Granny Lou


----------



## Dark Angel 27

other then building props, my hobby is writing...and lots of it. I'm pretty well known in fanfiction (ie pretty good sized following) and lots of reading. at the moment, i'm starting to modify some clothing.


----------



## halstaff

In addition to Halloween and now Christmas decorating, my primary hobby is racing long course Triathlon. Now that I've done a couple of Ironmans, I plan on scaling down the training to a more reasonable level and just participate in half Ironmans. More time for prop building then.


----------



## Lunatic

^^^ Me too Halstaff. I've scaled down my physical training to one long sit-up when I get out of bed in the morning.


----------



## Bethene

great thread, glad it was brought out of the moth balls..
lets see,, I love to read, mysteries, si-fi/fantasy,,well, anything with a good story, love crafts, painting, crochet, sewing some what, adore camping and walking on the beach,,,


----------



## CoolDJTV

I DJ and work on video game designing


----------



## bolt

Ok, it appears that I may have the strangest hobby of the bunch...

I collect plastic food. I have between 4,000 and 5,000 pieces. Yes, I do have a huge collection of plastic pumpkins for halloween.


----------



## Devils Chariot

I like to brew beer at home and built models kits of cold war era soviet jets and helicopters. and a lot of video games.


----------



## Hairazor

Anything Halloween

Things I like to do but don't get much chance: pottery on the wheel, fused glass, soldering trinkets, etched glass

Halloween

Read: so many books, so little time

Halloween

I make goat milk soap from real fresh from the farm goat milk, lye and various oils

Halloween


----------



## JustJimAZ

I practice and teach Jeet Kune Do and Filipino martial arts. That's more of a hobby since I closed my kwoon and got a "career".
I read a lot. I have a library larger than that of some small towns. I enjoy studying magic, illusions, and photography, but I barely get to do enough to qualify it as a hobby.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Music and theater. I sing in a church choir, serve as a cantor, do occasional violin gigs as a soloist or with a small group, and play in pit orchestras for local community theaters.


----------



## hpropman

My other hobbies include computers, electronics and robotics which also helps with prop building.


----------



## JustJimAZ

hpropman said:


> My other hobbies include computers, electronics and robotics which also helps with prop building.


Ah ha! I know who to ask questions of now!


----------



## Aquayne

I raise pure white, Flying Oriental Roller Pigeons, build aquariums and filters, collect dwarf waterlilies and bowl lotus. I Love to build things. I do pocket magic and twist balloons, I love all things Disney. I used to have a pond in a garden, now I am still moving too much due to starting a new career. I hope to buy a home in the next year or two and build another garden pond for Koi. I love to use Sketchup to draw up plans and dream up ideas. Right now I'm working on a pirate ship concession stand. I hope someday to be a potter. I love to tell people that i am not a happily married man, I am a gratefully married man, and it's about fifty times better.


----------



## Headless

My other hobby since 1977 was showing dogs - Cocker Spaniels predominantly. We were one of the most successful breeders in Australia and bred the top winning parti color Cocker of all time in New Zealand. So many memories and wonderful dogs. I still have one which we show very rarely but the whole gig has been scaled down significantly and my knees are really cramping my style these days stopping me from running. 

My other hobby for the past 6 years has been Scrapbooking which also branched out into card making and other uses of paper. I entered some scrapbooking items in our big Royal Melbourne Show in 2009 and 2010 and won Best in Show both years. I've also had several of my creations featured in Australian Scrapbooking magazines. If I had the money I would probably open up a little store in our local town.

I also love photography but only as a hobby.


----------



## Wildcat

I like to offroad. (or at least wreck vehicles)









Which lead to me needing to be able to weld. So I naturally make things for the better half.....plant holders.









I had to be able to take photo's of what I've done. (ooohhhh prety)









I drum in the basement for stress relief. (Never going to be a rock star)





I have a blog in my sig and a general handyman for my friends.

One of these days I'll get off my but and do something with my life.:googly:


----------



## Giovanni LiCalsi

I collect antique bicycles.
I have an 1899 and a 1908 Iver Johnson bicycle.


----------

